# Posting 101



## EI 903 (Jun 5, 2015)

I don't think we have a thread for illustrating the basics, and it would be nice to have something to point to rather than deal with people learning everything the hard way. Plus I'm drinking and I'm bored, so you're getting a basic guide to various posting functions. Things covered here are mostly based off of questions I get asked a lot and am tired of writing new responses to every time.

*HOW TO SPOILER TEXT/IMAGES:*
Clicking the "+" button will pop up a menu that allows you to add spoiler tags into your post. Anything you put between them will be spoilered. You can also give the spoiler tag a custom name to indicate what is hidden within. Spoilering large images, gifs, extremely large amounts of text, or embedded videos is highly recommended and appreciated.


Spoiler











*QUOTING:*
There are three easy ways to quote other users. The most basic is to hit Quote Me Now on the post you wish to quote. This is what you'll end up using most of the time.


Spoiler









If someone makes a long post and you only want to quote part of it, you can also quote text that you highlight in their post. This is much easier than quoting their whole post and then trimming it down to the part you want.


Spoiler









If you want to quote more than one post, Multi-Quote is a useful feature. Just click the "+ Quote" button as you are reading a thread, and the post will be added to a quote queue. Add as many posts as you want to reply to, then click the Insert Quotes button on the reply interface and they will all be added to the post. Then you can separate them to respond to individually, or respond to them all as a mass of quotes. To remove a quote from the queue, just click the "- Quote" button which replaces + Quote once the latter has been pressed


Spoiler









You can also add portions of posts to the Multi-Quote queue by clicking + Quote instead of QUOTE ME NOW when you've highlighted text.


Spoiler









*ATTACHING IMAGES:*
There are two simple ways to add attachments to a post. The simplest way is to grab the image on your desktop and drag-and-drop it into the reply window. It will automatically upload and be available for insertion into the post. Alternatively, you can click the Upload a File button and navigate through your computer for the file you want to add.


Spoiler









If you wish to insert the images into the body of your post rather than as attachments at the end, click one of the self-explanatory options under the post window.


Spoiler









*INSERTING IMAGES FROM OTHER SITES:*
Hotlinking to other sites is generally bad, as the content will disappear forever if the original image is deleted. Also, it makes Null wish death upon us all even more than he already does. But still, if you don't want to upload a picture directly to the forum and it is hosted on imgur or somewhere reliable, you can add the image to your post by clicking the Image button in the reply window.


Spoiler









*YOUR FRIEND THE EDIT BUTTON:*
The Edit button is a wonderful and woefully underused thing. You can use it to delete things you've said that are incorrect or dumb. When you say something less than smart there's no reason to leave it for posterity unless you love collecting negative ratings.

Also, and far more importantly, you can use it to add new information to an old post. This means that an OP can be kept updated, and also means that there is no real reason to double-post. Please don't double-post or, GodBear forbid, triple-post. It makes you look like a person who is really bad at the internet and makes reading through threads a chore.


Spoiler









added 6/6/15: If you've been proven wrong on something or have changed your opinion but still want people to be able to see your original post, you can use the strikethrough feature to make your old text look like this. The button for strikethrough is located by clicking the "+" button, generating the same menu that is used to add spoiler tags.

*Ratings:*
Ratings are everyone's favorite thing to take too seriously and get bent out of shape over. Still, they're a useful way to contribute to a thread without making clutter posts like "I agree" or "LOL." Using them is as easy as clicking the rating you want, but I wanted to add this section to emphasize that not all ratings are available in all forums, and some are Supporters-only perks. There are no secret tricks to get access to special ratings. You just need to go here and give the site your autismbux.

added 6/6/15: apparently some people are having issues with accidentally tapping negative ratings for posts while on mobile. There is little way to avoid this other than to take care and pay close attention while on your phone. If you catch yourself rating a post in a way you didn't intend, the Undo Rating button in the lower-right corner of a rated post will cancel out your rate and allow you to make a new one.


Spoiler









If anyone else has common questions they get asked about how to do stuff, feel free to post them in the comments and I'll add them to the OP.


----------



## Save Goober (Jun 6, 2015)

Not sure where else to bring this up but I browse here on my phone a lot and sometimes accidentally tap on bad ratings for people. I think some people might not realize this can happen.


----------



## Clown Doll (Jun 6, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> You can use it to delete things you've said that are incorrect or dumb.


One can also use strikethroughs  like this  if you've been corrected on something but want people to still see your original opinion/question.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Jun 6, 2015)

Hellblazer, I got an idea, it may not be a good one- but hear me out.

How about taking this thread, the "intro for yourself" thread, the "read this if you planning on trolling Chris" thread, the "read this if you're coming from Tumblr" thread, etc & essentially combining them to make a standalone "Kiwi farms 101 portal" section or something like that? I think it'd cut down on some of the usual BS the mods have to wade through.


----------



## Clown Doll (Jun 6, 2015)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> How about taking this thread, the "intro for yourself" thread, the "read this if you planning on trolling Chris" thread, the "read this if you're coming from Tumblr" thread, etc & essentially combining them to make a standalone "Kiwi farms 101 portal" section or something like that?


I think this idea has merit but it carries the unfortunate confidence of being conveniently ignored while the "READ THIS BEFORE YOU SHITPOST"-threads on the subforums are constantly beating their intended audience over the head.
I mean, I have a hard time recalling another forum that has the rules on a screaming red background over each subforum and people _still_ regularly decide to go like "Fuck it, I'm too cool for these rules ."

Tl;dr : the idea is cool but is unlikely to have an outstanding success rate with it's intended audience.


----------



## Watcher (Jun 6, 2015)

Don't forget to ask

Is it threadworthy?


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jun 6, 2015)

When I highlight text and then use the QUOTE ME NOW button, it still quotes the whole post instead of just the highlighted text.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> *QUOTING:*
> There are three easy ways to quote other users. The most basic is to hit Quote Me Now on the post you wish to quote. This is what you'll end up using most of the time.
> 
> 
> ...


@Steamboat_Bill


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 7, 2015)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> When I highlight text and then use the QUOTE ME NOW button, it still quotes the whole post instead of just the highlighted text.



Don't click the button at the bottom.  Another button appears when you highlight text, directly below the highlighted text.


----------



## EI 903 (Jun 7, 2015)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> When I highlight text and then use the QUOTE ME NOW button, it still quotes the whole post instead of just the highlighted text.





AnOminous said:


> Don't click the button at the bottom.  Another button appears when you highlight text, directly below the highlighted text.



Yep. here's a pic, if it helps:


Spoiler











The Knife's Husbando said:


> Hellblazer, I got an idea, it may not be a good one- but hear me out.
> 
> How about taking this thread, the "intro for yourself" thread, the "read this if you planning on trolling Chris" thread, the "read this if you're coming from Tumblr" thread, etc & essentially combining them to make a standalone "Kiwi farms 101 portal" section or something like that? I think it'd cut down on some of the usual BS the mods have to wade through.



I like the idea in theory, but what Clown Doll said is mostly true. Also, the threads about Chris trolls and if you're a Tumblr person tend to be more subforum-specific, and should probably be kept where people won't read them in their relevant forum instead of in a separate part of the site where people won't read them either.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jun 7, 2015)

If you undo a rating, do people still get a notification?


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jun 7, 2015)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> If you undo a rating, do people still get a notification?



I just liked and unliked this about 5 times, so you should have an answer.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 11, 2015)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/new-rules-powerlevel-whiteknighting.5578/


----------



## DNJACK (Jun 15, 2015)

How do I remove drafts from the box if I changed my mind about posting ?

So far my solution is post it even if it's real dumb.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 16, 2015)

DNJACK said:


> How do I remove drafts from the box if I changed my mind about posting ?
> 
> So far my solution is post it even if it's real dumb.




Click the extremely dated floppy disc icon


----------



## Alice (Jun 24, 2015)

apologize in advance for a stupid question, but how do you put a saying under your avatar picture?


----------



## MisterMuggles (Jun 24, 2015)

Alice said:


> how do you put a saying under your avatar picture?



Go to the top of the page and hover the mouse over your username on the forum's toolbar. Go down to personal details, then type something into where it says "Custom Title".


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Aug 16, 2015)

Spoiler: practice



I just liked and unliked this about 5 times, so you should have an answer.


----------



## OBAMATRON (Aug 16, 2015)

What's the best way to post memes I find on 9gag?


----------



## CatParty (Aug 16, 2015)

OBAMATRON said:


> What's the best way to post memes I find on 9gag?




Often


----------



## UY 690 (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. But it's too late now. I got threadbanned due to my silly behavior lately. But I will remember this when the next time I stay in topic.


----------

